# Canoe Regulations Question



## TheYiman (Jan 10, 2012)

I am heading up to the UP to fish for Pike, Smallmouth, and Musky in a month. I am bringing my non-motorized canoe with me to access the lakes/rivers. Besides my non-resident fishing license, is there any other permit I need for my canoe or angling. Also here in TN, I just need a life-jacket for each person on-board the canoe. Do I need anything else up there in MI? I just want to make sure I am following the law. Thanks for any help!


----------



## bronc72 (Nov 25, 2008)

Just your fishing license and a pfd for each person on board. Have fun, catch lots of fish.


----------



## TheYiman (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks! That's pretty much what I figured. I am counting down the days!


----------

